# Gotta love Ed O'Neill!



## girlbug2 (Jun 18, 2008)

Turns out that "Al Bundy" is smart and tough. Who knew?

In any case he definitely inspires me to continue training in my art, if he can do it at his age.

(forgive me if this has been discussed already..)

Does anybody else know of celebs who study MA for real? Share!


----------



## MattJ (Jun 18, 2008)

Check here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Celebrity_Brazilian_Jiu-Jitsu_practitioners


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I did have a list of BJJ people but it is no longer needed

So...
* Steve McQueen - jkd
* James Coburn - jkd 
* Lou Alcinder (aka Kareem Abdul Jabbar) - jkd
* Wesley Snipes - Karate and Capoeira
* Craig T. Nelson - Taijiquan

Obviously
* Steven Seagal  - Aikido
* Chuck Norris - TKD (actually I beleive it is a different korean style but the name escapes me) Also some BJJ


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 18, 2008)

MattJ said:


> Check here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Celebrity_Brazilian_Jiu-Jitsu_practitioners


 
Great find! Is there anything wikipedia _doesn't_ address?

(I think Ed O'Neill is still the classiest of the bunch. He just has that certain charm..)


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 18, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I did have a list of BJJ people but it is no longer needed
> 
> So...
> * Steve McQueen - jkd
> ...


 
I knew Wesley Snipes had to have some MA training for the Blade films. I wonder who he trains with.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2008)

It would be interesting to see O'Neill to star in a movie where he could use his art/training, sort of like a cop/private eye or something (retired). He's a fine actor and has great comedic timing as well. 

His points on the UFC and MMA are very good. I liked how he compared the sport to boxing and vice-versa and then spoke about the gloves and how fighting on the "streets" you can't do what you do in the ring/cage out there. 
Very good points.


----------



## Wild Bill (Jun 18, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> * Chuck Norris - TKD (actually I beleive it is a different korean style but the name escapes me) Also some BJJ


 

Chuck Norris started in Tang Soo Do but has black belts in multiple arts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> I knew Wesley Snipes had to have some MA training for the Blade films. I wonder who he trains with.


 
Actually he was a martial artist before he got into films. He just decided he did not want to try and use it to get into acting. Look at his early films and there is no MA but he was a martial artist back then.


----------



## zDom (Jun 18, 2008)

Wild Bill said:


> Chuck Norris started in Tang Soo Do but has black belts in multiple arts.



... and has founded his own martial art, Chun Kuk Do


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 18, 2008)

James Caan is a 5th or 6th Dan under Tak Kabuta


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, Ed O'Neill is the real deal--a BJJ black belt.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

That is awesome.  I always knew Al Bundy could handle his own.  Imagine if Peg pissed him off and he gave her a neck crank     Too funny.   I was amazed at his knowledge.  You can tell he is really into it,  he woudn't stop talking     You can definitely see the passion there.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jun 19, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> * Chuck Norris - TKD (actually I beleive it is a different korean style but the name escapes me) Also some BJJ


Chuck Norris is a black belt in BJJ so some would be a huge understatement.


----------



## Drac (Jun 19, 2008)

There was a great picture of Ed in BlackBelt Magazine..Sitting on a chair wearing his uniform with his hand tucked in his belt instead of his waistband as he often did in " Married with Children.".


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

Drac said:


> There was a great picture of Ed in BlackBelt Magazine..Sitting on a chair wearing his uniform with his hand tucked in his belt instead of his waistband as he often did in " Married with Children.".




If by chance you happen to have a pic of that , I would love to see it.  I am a Al Bundy fan 








Edit: Using Web Fu I found the pic


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2008)

I can picture it! I was a MWC fan too.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 19, 2008)

Ed does have a LOT of opinions, but he sounds like he knows what he is talking about


----------



## MattJ (Jun 20, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> If by chance you happen to have a pic of that , I would love to see it. I am a Al Bundy fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.blackbeltmag.com/think_y...hucks_combat_league_goes_global_/archives/606


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 20, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Edit: Using Web Fu I found the pic


 
Loving it!!!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## Drac (Jun 20, 2008)

Excellent...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2008)

That is hilarious.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jun 30, 2008)

Al Bundy....always a straight shooter


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> If by chance you happen to have a pic of that , I would love to see it. I am a Al Bundy fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol:
I have nothing against Ed O'Neill but after that photo I like him better


----------

